# Riddle me this, Batman



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

What's up with this.......

If you have a tiny little crack in your grow room that lets light in, it can make your plants go wild. Re-veg, stretch, whatever, even a tiny glimmer of light can mess up a grow.

And, don't even thing about flowering your plants with a 14 hour on / 10 hour off routine because it simply won't work. You need at least 12 hours of [complete] darkness for the plant to produce the enzyme that forces flowering.

These are things we all know (so I believed). LMAO

OK, remember the retard plant I had when I first planted the 3 Critical Kush seeds. One was a runt and never made it to the grow room. But, since I can never toss a plant, I put it in a small pot and put it outside on the deck.

It started flowering a few weeks ago and some some pretty nice looking (albeit, tiny) buds on it.

Sun comes up at 6:02 AM and sets at 8:02 PM (14/10). And, the deck light is left on half the time after I go to bed and it's on all night. There are street lights, neighbor's lights and general city lights that make the deck ANYTHING BUT completely dark. Not to mention the moon, which seems as bright as the sun this time of year when it's full and huge.

So, howcum this plant is flowering? It goes against everything I have learned about indoor growing.

I have never grown outdoors where I live because I believed that they would not flower until 12/12 and that's way too late in the year here. That's almost November and the snow has come by then. So, the plants would be lucky to even flower, much less have time to develop.

However, if I thought I could flower here, I might try an outdoor grow.

What's up with this plant flowering? 

View attachment outdoorretard.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny, looking at that plant you wouldn't believe that it's never been topped or clipped. It just grew like that.

Never been watered. Never been fed. Essentially growing wild. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2014)

Outdoors is a whole different enchilada. Mine JUST started flowering and I will be out the end of october with a parka on harvesting.  Everything is so different outside. And the moon at it's brightest is not as bright as the sun.. I have seen a picture of a  plant that was grown od under a street lamp. Half the plant flowered the other didn't. 

We control our indoor climate so tightly that yes, a little light leak can lead to problems, but the moon, not so much. 

Hackerman, it amazes me the difference. I am in the shed under LED's and they are staked and tied and asked to preform under extreme temps.... then i open the door to the back yard and beautiful happy plants. Not asked to do anything, just their thing.

It is so different. I can't even tell you.  I hope you get to do the great outdoors sometime.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

I would love to grow outdoors. I see the pictures posted here and it just amazes me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

Like Rosebud said, outdoors is way different than indoors.  Indoor rules do not apply outside.  First of all, the flowering hormone is triggered by the diminishing daylight that starts happening with the summer solstice.  You could accomplish the same thing indoors, but we are trying to hurry that transition from veg to flower and also control the size of the plant.  Most outdoor grows are mostly finished by the time the outdoor light gets to 12-12.  Secondly, moonlight is not direct light--it is reflected light from the sun and it is a long, long ways away.  Consequently,  the moon light is really not a factor.  Streetlights that are too bright can be a factor, but they pretty much need to be shining directly on the plant.  Regardless of whether you topped it or not, at some point this plant was topped or fimmed either by a critter or by nature.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, I am totally psyched for an outdoor grow. Too bad it's too late this year. Definitely on the books for next year. LOL

Goddess, that plant has never been cropped, tipped, cut or broken. It was retarded right from the seed. The other 2 seeds produced normal plants but this one was just a retard.

Check it out compared to the others. It was even spouting multiple shoots when it was 2" tall.

In that last picture the plant is over 40 days old. Check it out compared to the other 2 plants from same seeds (very last pic) From there it just sprouted the 4 little stems it has today. After about 60 days I put the other 2 in the new pots and put this one outside. It never really grew any bigger outside. This is about the size it was when I put it out. It just flowered and grew the little buds.

I have had retarded plants like this before. 

View attachment seedlings061314-1.jpg


View attachment seedlings061314-7.jpg


View attachment seedlings062114-3.jpg


View attachment seedlings062114-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 31, 2014)

OK, here's an outdoor question that can only be asked if you live in the weather nightmare that I live in......

We have less than 60 sunny days a year where I live. And, most of those are during the Winter months. The rest of the days are dark and overcast, like today. Kind of like living in Mordor, if you saw that movie. LOL

Many of the days in the Summer are so dark, everyone drives with their lights on and you need lights on in the house during the day because nothing comes in the windows (god, I am depressing myself. LOL).

Will this affect an outdoor grow? I know the sun is pretty strong and even a deferred sunlight is very strong but I have to wonder how well a plant will do in bright sunlight vs spending it's entire life in semi-darkness.

I have to move. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow, i have no idea, i am in the desert. I would guess it wouldn't work at your house. You really do need to move. lol

Do folks get busted for outdoor plants where you live? We had a over 2000 plant raid yesterday in my neck of the woods. Some one is gonna be mad.

That would tell you if it is worth growing where you live.


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> OK, here's an outdoor question that can only be asked if you live in the weather nightmare that I live in......
> 
> We have less than 60 sunny days a year where I live. And, most of those are during the Winter months. The rest of the days are dark and overcast, like today. Kind of like living in Mordor, if you saw that movie. LOL
> 
> ...



I have seen jt happen. the effen gee had it happen. they started to flower, and then went back into veg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Do folks get busted for outdoor plants where you live? We had a over 2000 plant raid yesterday in my neck of the woods. Some one is gonna be mad.
> 
> That would tell you if it is worth growing where you live.



That's funny, Rose. Outdoor grow... you can't even get annuals to grow here. And, perenials are always weak and shallow because it's either 90 degrees with 98% humidity and rain every day where they drown and mold or 2 degrees with 5% humidity and a foot of snow where everything dies. Roots need to be protected every Winter or I wouldn't have a single plant come Spring.

Things like my lilacs and hydrangeas need really really special care just to keep them alive from year to year.

I am so tired of this. LOL I spent a month in Cali last year just driving around and staying a few days here and a few day there. Although, I would totally love to live in San Fransisco, it's just too cold there. LA is perfect or me. Just enough parties to keep me happy. LOL But, at 60+ years old, I may have gotten too old to actually live in LA.

I found Santa Barbara to be a perfect in-between. Beautiful weather. Palm trees (I have to have palm trees where I live). 3 colleges so it's a very young town. I am very young at heart and find myself spending a lot more time with younger kids than I do people my own age. It's cheap (for Cali). Because it's a lot of kids, the restaurants and not 5 star restaurants. More casual dining than 5 star. And, the housing is cheaper because the kids simply can't afford more. I found very affordable rentals while I was there. We looked at a beautiful house in the mountains over-looking the town and the ocean. Only $1700 a month. It costs me almost that much to live here. LOL

Yep, Santa Barbara, here I come. LOL


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2014)

Umbra, good to see you bro.

I used to watch the show Psych all the time and from watching it I fell in love with Santa Barbara....until I found out the show is actually filmed in Canada.  
I have always wanted to live in San Diego.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 31, 2014)

Allow me to share some beautiful shots of the weather here today. LOL

The first shot is looking East at the sunrise. Wow, what a beautiful morning. So much better than the sunrises I have seen in The Caribbean. LOL

The second shot is looking the other way, over my house at the sunset. Hmmm, why does it not look any different. LMAO This is, pretty much what he sky looks like all the time. I wonder if Tolkein visited here and got his idea for Mordor.

Third shot is interesting. Is there ANYONE in the WORLD that has to do this... you can't really see it well but that Monstera in the back next to the citrus tree. I actually have to wrap plastic around it to STOP it from taking water. And this is a TROPICAL plant that is supposed to love hot, wet and humid.

It rained here so much the past 2 months that it started wilting from too much water. Even though the pot drains well, it just NEVER gets to dry out. No sun ever and rain almost every day keeps everything wet here.

Last shot is the corner of my driveway that was all neat and weed-eated less than 2 weeks ago. Those are the weeds that grew in 2 weeks.

Now, I AM depressed. I need to go sit in my grow room for a while. Be back later. LMAO 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## ncmga (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow Hacker man
I feel for u, I'm in DC and we get pretty fair weather for a city underwater (@ wash monument is 555 ft below sea level)! But I got 8 yrs outside here(no joke) in Rock Creek Pk . The sun is always  bright, usually = 5000 w in day and roughly 1w at nite, the PAR (photo active radiation) and active is prime word rather inactive or passive photons( moon , stars), usually don't register. At my (old) location was remote as there was no street or artificial light at all. There may be a slight disturbance outside but plants can continue outside to flower, but if not enough light (photons) for conversion, then will revert to veg for strength because if stems don't have right girth, the signals in the plant won't have the info to direct the enzymes and other element to produce and sustain u flowers.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

hacker u would have u grow autos if u were gonna try 2 grow outdoors their.......... outdoors is totally different then indoor as everyone had said i had a plant flowerin july 20 or so we wear getting 14+ hrs of sunlight i think plants outdoors can kinda sense the light dropping off to less and less thats how ods u can be flowering in 14-10


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

I know one thing for sure...... I'll be letting you know next year. LOL

Having one of our 90/90/90 days tomorrow. 90 degrees and 90% humidity with a 90% chance of rain. LMAO

Then, at night the low will be 52. C'mon, a 40 degree swing in one day??? Does the desert do that? LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

small greenhouse maybe??


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 4, 2014)

BIG greenhouse, maybe. LOL

I'll need to find a location. My house is out of the question. Too much traffic. Large plants would not go unnoticed. Random fields are out of the question. Theft and access for maintenance become a problem.

I love the idea that was in the Cheech and Chong movie where the guy was growing in his swimming pool with a cover over it. LMAO That was great


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> BIG greenhouse, maybe. LOL
> 
> I'll need to find a location. My house is out of the question. Too much traffic. Large plants would not go unnoticed. Random fields are out of the question. Theft and access for maintenance become a problem.
> 
> I love the idea that was in the Cheech and Chong movie where the guy was growing in his swimming pool with a cover over it. LMAO That was great



yeah i remember that lol


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2014)

We might frost tonight so I thought I better bring the little retard in for the night.

I thought I would check tric development and... lo and behold, I have a 10% amber alert.

This plant matured much quicker outside than her 2 sisters are doing inside. I am glad I checked it.

I absolutely MUST do an outdoor grow. I'll bet it's so very different than the indoor thing.

So, it looks like I am going to get a taste of this Critical Kush a little early. The other 2 won't be ready for at least 3 or 4 more weeks.

I don't expect this plant to have the potency that the indoor plant will have. That being based on the fact that this one was a runt from the beginning and also just by the frosting. The indoor sisters are way frostier.

However, the type of high should be about the same, shouldn't it?

This is exciting. I'll take a couple pics and harvest her tomorrow. This will be the easiest harvest I have ever done. LMAO


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Ive always had plants of the same strain finsh outdoors quicker then indoors idk why they sometimes do it.... and yeah should be a easy harvest say about 0 mins lol


----------

